# KDP Down?



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep getting a message that the feature I'm trying to request (just logging into KDP) is not available right now, sorry for the inconvenience, and try again later.

Anyone else? It'w as intermittent, now it's just broken.


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I keep getting a message that the feature I'm trying to request (just logging into KDP) is not available right now, sorry for the inconvenience, and try again later.
> 
> Anyone else? It'w as intermittent, now it's just broken.


I'm in it. But another thread pointed out that September reports are now missing.


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay, this might answer my question on why I'm stuck on a 35% royalty rate for a 2.99 book. I'm having a lot of trouble. I'm pleased it's not only me! Deep breath!!


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

Actually, it just booted me out as well.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhh it's only the KDP Select page that's not working... when I click reports, I can get in. But YES, my september report is gone....


----------



## Dormouse (Nov 10, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I keep getting a message that the feature I'm trying to request (just logging into KDP) is not available right now, sorry for the inconvenience, and try again later.
> 
> Anyone else? It'w as intermittent, now it's just broken.


I'm getting the same message. I guess whatever they've been working on for the last few days seems to be affecting the whole system.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I got this when I clicked on the KDP Select page in KDP. Like the page that explains the program etc.


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah it's screwed up right now.


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, amended a few books in KDP tonight, and suddenly it stopped working. Now all I'm getting are error messages. Came here to make sure it wasn't some snafu on my end.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

My reports page is working, but when I tried to click over to my book page (to schedule a free run while my newest release has a decent rank to start with) I get that message. :-(


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I just searched my email and I don't have any scheduled maintenance messages. You would think they would start doing that.... letting us know when the world is crashing so we don't panic? LOL


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

It's been intermittent for the last few minutes for me... And now it's down. Yikes! I sure hope they get the sales dashboard back up soon. I won't know what to do if I can't just pop in and check sales every few minutes.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes appears to be down


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Yep, certain areas aren't working.  Must be upgrading time...  :-0


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

It's my fault - I just uploaded Mark Three!! 



Crashed it when I tried to adjust Euro prices to end in .99.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

We broke it with all the new smut we've been uploading. Sorry.


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

Down here.


----------



## Rae Scott Studio (Jan 26, 2014)

and now my royalties page is screwed up... this is fun. LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't remember when, but I remember a while ago they had said they would be taking away the prior 6 weeks' report since it's not very helpful... and made redundant by the graph (which will generate a report of any time period for you). 

Maybe that's what we're getting...


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

I just this minute got 6 emails notifying me that the stories I had in publishing were live in the Kindle Store so it looks like the back end is still working, just not the KDP dashboard stuff.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

sorry, sales of my new book crashed the system   (lol don't I wish)


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in, but the reporting has been wonky all day. (I have a BB ad promo today, so I've been checking quite a bit.  )
My sales graph on the dashboard I _think_ is reporting my sales accurately.
The Royalties Earned is off if I consider the graph above it accurate.
My Month To Date Unit Sales detail is lagging way behind the sales graph.

So yeah, things appear to be messed up.


----------



## Rae Scott Studio (Jan 26, 2014)

Why do I feel like Facebook invaded Amazon, tied up all the employees and decided to have fun with the system?


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I can see my sales reports, but I can't see my bookshelf.

Apparently KDP broke itself with that constant churning of old books up to the top of our bookshelves.


----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

Whew, same problem here. I realized there was a problem and knew kboards would let me know if I was the only one. <3

Now, I wonder what's up? I can see reports, but not bookshelf.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't access anything, right now. The same thing happened to me about a month ago but it didn't last very long.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

I can see my sales report, but not my books. Also, I got a new review about 12 hours ago on one of my books, but the review count on my product page didn't up date until just an hour or so ago (it usually updates within 1 hour.) And yes, September reports have gone missing for me too. Additionally, I'm seeing a bunch of mistakes on my Author Page, such as missing "Kindle Edition" / "Print Edition" tags.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

It's just come back for me. Thank goodness! Proof my current MS is THE task for the day.


----------



## Chrysta Euria (Aug 26, 2014)

It works now but my covers are still not updated even though both of my books had already passed the reviewing and publishing stage. My new covers looked fine in my dashboard but not in stores. What the hell is going on!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been waiting for my changes to go live for two days. And I'm stuck on a manual 99c sale. Argh. I assumed there must be a backlog, but it doesn't usually take this long to get changes live.


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

Strange. Just a few mins ago I checked the stats on my cell phone, no problems. But I get "The service or feature you're trying to use is currently unavailable." when trying to access the site from my PC.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, this will teach me to tell people "the next book will be out on Tuesday!"  
Damnit, Amazon, chop chop!


----------



## John Donlan (Sep 20, 2014)

Been having similar problems trying to access my dashboard for the past hour or so. I get the message stating that it is being worked on. Hopefully won't be too long, as I just got a new cover uploaded and I'm interested to see if it has any effect.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Now it says the service is down for me too. Am losing money (I'm stuck on a 99c sale).


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't get the bookshelf page to upload fully before I get a pop up box with the error message and the page grays out. Everything on the page is there, except for the middle part with my books listed.

I had noticed that my titles stopped moving around (used to change every time I opened the page) on Sunday.


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

MegCooper said:


> I can still get to my reports, but the Dashboard gives me the alert. Interestingly, I can close out of the alert, and on the third time be able to see my titles. I was able to go in and adjust keywords, but couldn't get to the pricing page at all.


I was able to access the bookshelf after closing the error message five times. The reports seem to work, haven't tried anything with the books though.


----------



## Nigel Mitchell (Jan 21, 2013)

Down for me, too. Misery loves company


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

It's all just a conspiracy to get us to check our stats less often. Message received, Amazon, message received.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it, Bryan!

Unfortunately, it is still down for me too - I can see my sales reports - assuming that they're accurate, who knows when there is a system wide glitch like this - but everything has vanished from my bookshelf.

I have a book at 99 cents that I want to raise the price of, but I guess I'm stuck until the mighty Zon says so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

The changes I submitted two days ago are still in review, and *now* I can't get in to Kindle Direct Publishing at all. ("We're Sorry.
The service or feature you're trying to use is currently unavailable. We're working to solve the problem as quickly as possible. Please try again later.")

I'll be glad when they fix the problem.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

It totally sucks, but somehow it makes me feel a teeny bit better to know that I'm not alone, which is what I love about Kboards. Like when Also-boughts didn't populate for two weeks. Or when there was a publishing delay that lasted several days.  At least I don't panic and assume that it's something that I did.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been having this problem crop up for about a week or two now.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

kdp has been down since like 8 last night. Crazy stuff. How is anyone meant to run a business.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I released my first book this weekend...I'm pretty sure the sheer demand has crashed Amazon's servers. My apologies to all affected by this.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

SawyerPentecost said:


> I released my first book this weekend...I'm pretty sure the sheer demand has crashed Amazon's servers. My apologies to all affected by this.


You just made my day


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

SawyerPentecost said:


> I released my first book this weekend...I'm pretty sure the sheer demand has crashed Amazon's servers. My apologies to all affected by this.


Damn you sawyer, however, for a moment i thought it was swolf's smut that was clogging up the pipeline


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Quiss said:


>


This is pretty awesome. I'm down, too, BTW.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this is affecting the sales graph? After I click away the error it does show the graph but...yikes! 

I'm currently running a countdown deal where my novel is available for 99c. I got a few sales until yesterday evening (EST) and then suddenly...nothing. No single sale in almost 24 hours, even though I'm currently running a promo on Awesome Gang. I'm trying to convince myself that Amazon is broken and it's not my book   Please tell me my wishful thinking is true, that I've actually sold a ton of books but Amazon is just not displaying them properly. Pretty please?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

SawyerPentecost said:


> I released my first book this weekend...I'm pretty sure the sheer demand has crashed Amazon's servers. My apologies to all affected by this.


Love it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm glad to see it's not just erotica authors experiencing this.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Even the 'contact us' link isn't working. Did they all go home?


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

i just checked I did receive my royalties. You might check to see if you received yours. If KDP is down it has to be connected to the program that distributes royalties. With September royalties reports missing how will they calculate the royalties. Lets hope the crash did not destroy the data.  Talk about a worst case scenario.

Sorry guys I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Broken here, too. I can see the sales graph, but can't get to the Bookshelf page.


----------



## Dormouse (Nov 10, 2012)

Rod Carstens said:


> i just checked I did receive my royalties. You might check to see if you received yours. If KDP is down it has to be connected to the program that distributes royalties. With September royalties reports missing how will they calculate the royalties. Lets hope the crash did not destroy the data. Talk about a worst case scenario.
> 
> Sorry guys I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.


The backend might not be affected. Amazon will also have back-ups in place to restore data in case a server crashes.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> ("We're Sorry. The service or feature you're trying to use is currently unavailable. We're working to solve the problem as quickly as possible. Please try again later.")


I'm getting this too.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Broken here, too. I can see the sales graph, but can't get to the Bookshelf page.


Does the sales graph properly display sales?


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Quiss said:


>


LOL! Thank you for that!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta be quick.

I tried with Explorer, which is slower on this machine. Clicked away the error message and then clicked really fast on the reports link. After a few tries it let me in.  Can't tell if the current graph/sales are up to date because they're the same as they were when I checked very early this morning. 

The problem seems to be intermittent. I also got the bookshelf to come up once. But now it isn't.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Does the sales graph properly display sales?


Sales Dashboard seems completely fine. Bookshelf still down. I run a web business in my other life, this is just normal stuff, it's easy to break things and sometimes they take a while to fix.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Sales dashboard is fine for me too but the Bookshelf is down.

ETA: found this on KDP forum:

Announcement: KDP Site Technical Issues
Posted By:	kdpadmin
Created in:	System: Global Announcement
Posted:	Oct 28, 2014 6:55 AM
We’re experiencing intermittent technical issues which we’re working to resolve. We apologize for the interruption and thank you for your patience.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I tried with Chrome: nothing!
Tried with Firefox: nothing!
Tried with IE: nothing!
guess I have a good excuse not to upload anything today!


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

It seemed to be back up here in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Sargon said:


> Sales Dashboard seems completely fine.


Well, bad news for my promo, then.  Anyway, Sargon, thanks for the info, brother.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The bookshelf still isn't working for me, but the sales reports are fine.


----------



## R.E. McDermott (Feb 16, 2011)

As of 9:28 Central Time, I was able to view reports but nothing else. That's actually and improvement for me, because starting at 6 AM onward, I'd been unable to get on at all. I'm calling it progress.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> I had a select free day yesterday on one book, and a different book today. Neither one has rankings now. Anybody else have something similar?
> 
> The book that just started being free today is still #7 in its paid bestseller list but it says FREE and then in small print under it "Why is this free." Click that and you get this message: "Why is this free or not free? Amazon Bestsellers lists are updated hourly. Between list updates, the price of an item may change from being free to having a price and vice versa. Although the item's price changes immediately, the list and its rankings stay the same until the next hourly update."


I've got a freebie running today on "Frozen Highway". I do not have a sales ranking either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Baaahhh


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I am about to SCREAM


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

kalel said:


> I am about to SCREAM


Nice


----------



## Lola Carson (Sep 25, 2014)

The whole thing's gone down now for "scheduled maintenance".


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

Lola Carson said:


> The whole thing's gone down now for "scheduled maintenance".


Yup. How am I going to pass the time now if I can't click refresh on the sales report every 60 seconds?


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow... that's drastic. Who bets it's going to take 4 hours not 2 to come back? LOL...

Fingers crossed it will be awesomer when it comes back....


----------



## Lola Carson (Sep 25, 2014)

johnaburks said:


> Yup. How am I going to pass the time now if I can't click refresh on the sales report every 60 seconds?


Jokes aside, I didn't realise how addicted I'd become to checking the reports until I suddenly had the option removed from me...

*chews fingernails*


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Normally, scheduled maintenance of servers is announced to allow people to plan for them.  I wonder why they didn't extend that courtesy?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, that's some full-page message. Yikes, I hope this isn't serious. Maybe Amazon have decided KDP isn't worth the hassle *tongue in cheek*


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

michaelsnuckols said:


> Normally, scheduled maintenance of servers is announced to allow people to plan for them. I wonder why they didn't extend that courtesy?


Because it's not scheduled.


----------



## Lola Carson (Sep 25, 2014)

michaelsnuckols said:


> Normally, scheduled maintenance of servers is announced to allow people to plan for them. I wonder why they didn't extend that courtesy?


I doubt it was scheduled. Obviously something's gone very wrong today and they've been left with no option but to shut the whole thing down while they work on it, and "scheduled maintenance" sounds better than "Ooops..."


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

But this means I'm actually going to have to *shudder* _work_.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

2 Hours Later - KDP comes up

All of our data on sales has gone lol

Ooops


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Considering the shocking grammar in a reply someone here had from a KDP rep, they've obviously let the numptees press the wrong buttons.


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

It's because they've been dramatically underreporting sales the last few days so they have to reboot it all to catch up. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

DaCosta said:


> Considering the shocking grammar in a reply someone here had from a KDP rep, they've obviously let the numptees press the wrong buttons.


rofl


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

johnaburks said:


> It's because they've been dramatically underreporting sales the last few days so they have to reboot it all to catch up. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


Well when they come back up, i hope they correct that by adding 1,000,000 sales to my report data


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

michaelsnuckols said:


> Normally, scheduled maintenance of servers is announced to allow people to plan for them. I wonder why they didn't extend that courtesy?


Hahahahaahhahahahahahahaha. Ha!
Amazon has made game-changing changes to the way we do business and have not announced anything to allow us to plan for it. Why start now


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

DaCosta said:


> numptees


LMAO!!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got in.

However, reports show that I have sold exactly ONE book since yesterday.  Which would make these past 24 hours the worst since, well, ever.
I sure hope something is stuck somewhere.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Odd. It's working fine for me.


----------



## Lola Carson (Sep 25, 2014)

I can get into the reports now but not the bookshelf. My sales haven't budged since this morning but my borrows have, so idk. Probably just a slow sales day for me.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

It hasn't been working all day for me, until just now. I finally managed to upload a new title, but got the error message pop-up again halfway through filling in my information. It seems to have gone through okay though. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Got my september report back... compared old to new, I don't see any changes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

kalel said:


>


Ha Ha! Wicked!

I got in, but I'm still waiting on my updates.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Often when I get the "Scheduled Maintenance" message on KDP, all I have to do is reload the page (a couple of times, if needed) to get in. It makes me wonder if there's any maintenance at all happening. It might just be the message you get when the site is over capacity, like that girl with the book on Goodreads.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Adrian Howell said:


> Often when I get the "Scheduled Maintenance" message on KDP, all I have to do is reload the page (a couple of times, if needed) to get in. It makes me wonder it there's any maintenance at all happening. It might just be the message you get when the site is over capacity, like that girl with the book on Goodreads.


I wish it was that simple, but I'm still waiting almost two days for changes to go live.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

DaCosta said:


> I wish it was that simple, but I'm still waiting almost three days for changes to go live.


Oh, I agree that things have been quirky on KDP these last few days. I still can't get my author page to display correctly, and I've been getting the "Scheduled Maintenance" message more often than usual these last 24 hours.

Two days is a long time for publishing changes. Longer than KDP's promised timeframe, I think. Wasn't it 24 hours for English books? Hopefully things will get sorted out soon.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

If you pushed any updates in the last 24 hours you might want to verify that they actually went through. The last two of mine to go from Publishing to Live this morning have the correct information set in the KDP dashboard but the subtitle changes/keyword changes I made didn't take.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Is it back? I'm not having any trouble accessing either my bookshelf or reports.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> If you pushed any updates in the last 24 hours you might want to verify that they actually went through. The last two of mine to go from Publishing to Live this morning have the correct information set in the KDP dashboard but the subtitle changes/keyword changes I made didn't take.


I thought that, and tried to contact them but the link 'contact us' wouldn't work either.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've managed to get in and send an email, but my changes still haven't gone live.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Still faulty, Mark Three still under review - probably lost in the AWS bit bucket.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

DaCosta said:


> I thought that, and tried to contact them but the link 'contact us' wouldn't work either.


OMG. KDP was taken over by Nook Press?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

KelliWolfe said:


> OMG. KDP was taken over by Nook Press?


lol


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> If you pushed any updates in the last 24 hours you might want to verify that they actually went through. The last two of mine to go from Publishing to Live this morning have the correct information set in the KDP dashboard but the subtitle changes/keyword changes I made didn't take.


Me too. It says live, but no changes from yesterday.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a new short all ready to go, and I'm getting the error whenever I try to access my Bookshelf. Guess I'll start typing away on something else while I wait for the chance to upload it.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

For a moment i thought it was back up.

Then it went down again. I am about to burst a blood vessel.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I need to upload the final file for a preorder (luckily way before the deadline) and I can get to my bookshelf and into the book, but I keep getting an error when I try to upload the file :-/


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Down again for me.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't even see the page. Just a little grey text box. :-(


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

It's down for me, although I can get to the sales reports page fine.

Anyone else notice that rankings haven't changed at all in the last few hours? Not just mine, I mean - everyone I've checked. It's like rankings are frozen.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> It's down for me, although I can get to the sales reports page fine.
> 
> Anyone else notice that rankings haven't changed at all in the last few hours? Not just mine, I mean - everyone I've checked. It's like rankings are frozen.


My new release (out about a week) hasn't moved all day, but the others seem to be bobbing about as normal. I think the theme here is: intermittent.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Everything is working fine for me   except that I'm not getting any sales   so hope that's the bit that's broken for me


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't know if this is related to all the other issues, but the amazon.com home page has changed drastically for me, so perhaps they're updating the entire Amazon site? Major overhaul?


----------



## nellgoddin (Jul 23, 2014)

Been down all day for me. Please let the sales reports be broken too. Please.


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

My sales graph is working fine (the sales/borrows are consistent with what I'm expecting), and I was able to get in between bouts of downtime last night to put in the new title I'd promised would be out today... but it's stuck in Publishing. At least it did pass the review stage, so I'm still hoping it will pop up today.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

It seems to be working OK now.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

MartinLake said:


> It seems to be working OK now.


Still down for me. If I click on the box to close the pop up and then Reports, I can get that to load, but my graph appears to be frozen (like the last four days).


----------



## darkline (Mar 30, 2014)

I think(I hope) there's an issue with reporting. Even my free book isn't selling at all.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

I can access everything except my Bookshelf. I submitted my final file for a pre-order yesterday (a week before my deadline, thankfully), but so far nothing happened...


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I got through Step 1 with uploading my story, and it crashed as it moved to Step 2.  
We'll see how much was retained when I can get back in.


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

I came here hoping to find that the system was down! I have access to my sales graph but it appears to be frozen as some others have suggested. I guess I'll stop staring at it, waiting for it to move. I'm actually breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

The big cover images have disappeared from my author page too. I wonder if that's part of whatever's going on.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Things are definitely still broken. Turns out that a decade of online gaming and web development experience is excellent preparation for this sort of thing. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often!

If it's any consolation, the responsible parties at Amazon are having a long, terrible day. They've probably been having it since last night. For more information on why the internet sucks, this article is an excellent read (and everything in it is absolutely true). An excerpt:



> There's a team at a Google office that hasn't slept in three days. Somewhere there's a database programmer surrounded by empty Mountain Dew bottles whose husband thinks she's dead. And if these people stop, the world burns. Most people don't even know what sysadmins do, but trust me, if they all took a lunch break at the same time they wouldn't make it to the deli before you ran out of bullets protecting your canned goods from roving bands of mutants.


Honestly, the more I learn about programming and technology, the more surprised I am that any of us are still alive.


----------



## Lucas Bale (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolphin said:


> Things are definitely still broken. Turns out that a decade of online gaming and web development experience is excellent preparation for this sort of thing. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often!
> 
> If it's any consolation, the responsible parties at Amazon are having a long, terrible day. They've probably been having it since last night. For more information on why the internet sucks, this article is an excellent read (and everything in it is absolutely true). An excerpt:
> 
> Honestly, the more I learn about programming and technology, the more surprised I am that any of us are still alive.


One of the funniest blog posts I've read in a long, long time.

Thank you.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolphin said:


> Honestly, the more I learn about programming and technology, the more surprised I am that any of us are still alive.


I kind of miss it, sometimes. Ahhhh, the smell of room full of Russian programmers in the morning...


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Dolphin said:


> Honestly, the more I learn about programming and technology, the more surprised I am that any of us are still alive.


It's when you start building chips and realize how complex the hardware underlying all that software is that you start stocking up on cans of beans and shotgun shells...

When I worked in that business, we never figured out the root cause of some of the more bizarre bugs in our chips; it was designed right, it was laid out right on the silicon, it just didn't work. Most likely some freaky interaction due to interference between one part of the chip and another, or a signal that couldn't quite get from one part to the other in the picoseconds it had to get through all those microscopic bends and curves.


----------



## darkline (Mar 30, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> I kind of miss it, sometimes. Ahhhh, the smell of room full of Russian programmers in the morning...


Do the Russian programmers smell any different from others?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> I kind of miss it, sometimes. Ahhhh, the smell of room full of Russian programmers in the morning...


If you ever get nostalgic, you can always drop by a _Magic: the Gathering_ tournament at your local gaming shop. There's no smell quite like a nerd herd.



Edward M. Grant said:


> It's when you start building chips and realize how complex the hardware underlying all that software is that you start stocking up on cans of beans and shotgun shells...


Man, tell me about it. I had a buddy once who worked at a Boeing plant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

MartinLake said:


> It seems to be working OK now.


Not for me.  It's a good thing I'm traveling today and not trying to publish one of my erotica stories.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

This is weird. I can see it in Safari, but not in Firefox.  WTH?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I use Safari and it's been mostly off for me all day. It's random whether you get in or not.


----------



## Michael McClung (Feb 12, 2014)

I had no problems with KDP at all in the last 24 hours. However, I just ran a BKnights promo and while units ordered have been regularly updating, the Amazon Best Sellers rank hasn't updated in approximately 12 hours.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

darkline said:


> Do the Russian programmers smell any different from others?


I assume vodka is involved somehow.


----------



## lehelvandor (Oct 18, 2014)

It seems to whine with that error message, however clicking on Reports page for example works... whether it actually shows up-to-date info or not, it remains a mystery, but at least it seems to show content without the stubborn error message. Hmmm.


----------



## DLSPublishing (Jul 31, 2014)

Edward M. Grant said:


> When I worked in that business, we never figured out the root cause of some of the more bizarre bugs in our chips; it was designed right, it was laid out right on the silicon, it just didn't work. Most likely some freaky interaction due to interference between one part of the chip and another, or a signal that couldn't quite get from one part to the other in the picoseconds it had to get through all those microscopic bends and curves.


That reminds me of an article I read about Quantum computing... My mind felt like it expanded and contracted at the same time as I tried to grasp the idea of a computer that worked ONLY WHILE YOU DIDN'T OBSERVE IT WORKING....

*boom*


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Error message is back. Cant access bookshelf. I was able to for about 2 minutes then it came back with

"We're Sorry we are idiots"
The service or feature you're trying to use is crap. We're eating egg sandwiches right now, and we hope to return to work sometimes next week. Please find another place to sell your books. Thanks


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

This may seem naive, but is it only the reporting that is down? Can readers still actually buy and borrow?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Merry Freer said:


> This may seem naive, but is it only the reporting that is down? Can readers still actually buy and borrow?


I've not had any complaints and nothing is showing on Twitter, so I think it's just back-of-house stuff (that the customer doesn't see) that's wonky.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

It's Amazon's spin on the Schrodinger's Cat Paradox: As long as your dashboard is closed, you have simultaneously sold a million books and none.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Reports have been working for me all along, but I hope they're slow as my sales are terrible today. 

Bokshelf isn't working, though. Glad I don't have a pre-order due! I'd be freaking out!  

Rue


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

Are there other people that are experiencing a "frozen" sales graph? YES, I REALIZE THERE IS A JOKE IN HERE SOMEWHERE, But, seriously....anyone else?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> I kind of miss it, sometimes. Ahhhh, the smell of room full of Russian programmers in the morning...


The Russian programmer I knew smelled like fresh ganja. I kid you not.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

Nothing's working for me.

Completely unrelated note: most productive morning I've had in MONTHS.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> The Russian programmer I knew smelled like fresh ganja. I kid you not.


I have no reason to disbelieve you. My lead guy reeked of Polo. In 1998. POLO! Oh just stop. But the American brothers had to be sequestered in their own office because ohmygodwhatisthatsmell?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Merry Freer said:


> This may seem naive, but is it only the reporting that is down? Can readers still actually buy and borrow?


I purchased some Kindle books this morning and didn't experience any issues, so yeah, it's just back-end stuff that doesn't affect the customer experience.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Merry Freer said:


> Are there other people that are experiencing a "frozen" sales graph? YES, I REALIZE THERE IS A JOKE IN HERE SOMEWHERE, But, seriously....anyone else?


When I do get in, my graph seems normal for this time of day. But one of my titles, a new release, is way up in the rankings, with no real reason to be. On my Author Central page it says 'no change' for rankings, which is odd in itself.

The 'Zon needs to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del and do a hard reset.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> I have no reason to disbelieve you. My lead guy reeked of Polo. In 1998. POLO! Oh just stop. But the American brothers had to be sequestered in their own office because ohmygodwhatisthatsmell?


Oh, no, no. This was a good ganja smell. He didn't even smoke. He was also very unprogrammery in a number of ways. hehe. And a genius. But Russian, so there's that.

That's what I get for dating geeks almost exclusively. It's just too bad I haven't come across a rich one.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

More on subject. My bookshelf is working on and off. My September earnings report is back, and I haven't really had any trouble with my sales graph. I've got a crap ton of stuff to publish so I hope it gets through.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

ACK- I just want to publish this story already!!    
This was an item on my to-do list today, and I am having a really hard time focusing on the writing anything new when all I want to do is check this off the list. (Sorry- my OCD is showing, isn't it?)


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

The rankings are worrying me the most - the one that was free yesterday is still showing as #2 on the free bestseller category list with a price of $2.99. The one that's free today has the reverse problem: still showing as #6 on the paid list, meaning no exposure on the freebie list. Only 200 downloads of the freebie, which should be a whole lot closer to 600. I want my Select days back!


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

My September report is back up and I compared to the one I had downloaded earlier this month and found no discrepancies. 

I published two shorts yesterday and neither are live today. 

My kindle countdown that was scheduled for one story today is live but I show no sales.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> Oh, no, no. This was a good ganja smell. He didn't even smoke. He was also very unprogrammery in a number of ways. hehe. And a genius. But Russian, so there's that.
> 
> That's what I get for dating geeks almost exclusively. It's just too bad I haven't come across a rich one.


The Geeky Billionaire and the Smut Slinger. Potential serial?


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Jeff Shelby said:


> Nothing's working for me.
> 
> Completely unrelated note: most productive morning I've had in MONTHS.


Yeah thanks to no access to sales, and my new little owl, I've written 3900 words. LOL


----------



## DMBaillie (Oct 24, 2014)

My books ranking don't seem to have moved throughout the day within Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com despite sales. 

Sales have registered today but they don't appear to have affected the ranking. Has anyone else experienced the same? (I usually notice some movement in ranking after sales)

It's certainly taking a while to sort this issue as I am still locked out of my dashboard, but reports and community are fine.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> The Geeky Billionaire and the Smut Slinger. Potential serial?


I actually already wrote that book. That one was what kept me up all night last night. Damn my insomnia. I'm going on a week now. At least my daughter let me sleep in today. I'm turning it into a serial and putting it under my billionaire pen name. Yay! My lack of sleep actually paid off.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

DMBaillie said:


> My books ranking don't seem to have moved throughout the day within Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com despite sales.
> 
> Sales have registered today but they don't appear to have affected the ranking. Has anyone else experienced the same? (I usually notice some movement in ranking after sales)
> 
> It's certainly taking a while to sort this issue as I am still locked out of my dashboard, but reports and community are fine.


The ranking freeze is one thing that I won't complain about. For the book that I had on a BB promo yesterday, I'm sitting at #92 in the paid store, and have been since about 3am this morning. I will probably never stay this long in the top 100 again-LOL.


----------



## DMBaillie (Oct 24, 2014)

cegesmith said:


> The ranking freeze is one thing that I won't complain about. For the book that I had on a BB promo yesterday, I'm sitting at #92 in the paid store, and have been since about 3am this morning. I will probably never stay this long in the top 100 again-LOL.


Every Cloud...


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I actually already wrote that book. That one was what kept me up all night last night. Damn my insomnia. I'm going on a week now. At least my daughter let me sleep in today. I'm turning it into a serial and putting it under my billionaire pen name. Yay! My lack of sleep actually paid off.


That's just awesome.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> That's just awesome.


Twas a revelation. Darn book has been sitting on my harddrive for months.  I feel smart today. The issue was that it was slated to be released as part of a series under my main pen name. But it was going to cost $300 to edit. I'm only paying for editing for one pen name now. The rest I self edit. So, I wanted to release it and realized it doesn't HAVE to be part of that series. It can completely stand alone. I just have to break it into parts and modify it a tiny bit. Voila! Billionaire serial.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've had a reply back from KDP and they say my changes should be updated in the next 4 hours. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm having promos today in advance of a BookBub promo tomorrow, and the rankings haven't changed all day on any of my books. It feels like I've gotten the pit in the cherry pie.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I'm getting this announcement at the top of my books page.



> KDP is currently experiencing technical issues. You may have difficulty using many features of the site, and publishing will take longer than expected. Please read our Community announcement for more details.


Link goes here: https://kdp.amazon.com/community/ann.jspa?annID=590



> We're experiencing intermittent technical issues which we're working to resolve. We apologize for the interruption and thank you for your patience.


However, it is allowing me to work on my latest upload, so...I'll take it, I guess?


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this:

_KDP is currently experiencing technical issues. You may have difficulty using many features of the site, and publishing will take longer than expected. Please read our Community announcement *for more details*._

Click on the Community announcement:

_We're experiencing intermittent technical issues which we're working to resolve. We apologize for the interruption and thank you for your patience._


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

I can get in, and one of stories I wanted updated is now live again, but it looks like none of the updates were made.  {{{Sigh}}}


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I finally managed to get my story through both steps of the submittal process. Now it's hanging "In Review"- where I expect it will stay until all of the other stuff gets resolved.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

books_mb said:


> I love this:
> 
> _KDP is currently experiencing technical issues. You may have difficulty using many features of the site, and publishing will take longer than expected. Please read our Community announcement *for more details*._
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too.  

Rue


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Hah. This explains why I was at number 34 in free books for so long. Here I thought I had finally done something right!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

All of my book ranks have finally updated, and _most_ of the changes I had made Monday have gone through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> All of my book ranks have finally updated, and _most_ of the changes I had made Monday have gone through.


I'm still waiting on all my updates, but I publish another book tomorrow. So as long as I can get in, I'm cool.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone else have books stuck in "publishing" with no sales page on Amazon. I freaking hate that. I just know they will screw up my launch when that happens.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> Anyone else have books stuck in "publishing" with no sales page on Amazon. I freaking hate that. I just know they will screw up my launch when that happens.


I had one yesterday. It took 24 hours to get from In Review to publishing, and then 14 hours to actually get a URL that worked.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> I had one yesterday. It took 24 hours to get from In Review to publishing, and then 14 hours to actually get a URL that worked.


ARG! Blah. I guess it's better than NOT publishing. Right? Grrr.

They are also taking forever to ship the order I made last night. Damn you Amazon, I want my Pumas.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Uploaded a story yesterday, and it's live today.  That's fast for me.  Maybe they're getting it fixed!


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Erm...it appears to be completely broken now :S
Or is that just for me?


----------



## Dormouse (Nov 10, 2012)

OW said:


> Erm...it appears to be completely broken now :S
> Or is that just for me?


Nope, here too (Europe).


----------



## Eric the Scott (Feb 1, 2012)

I cant get into author central either.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm just getting a blank screen with an error screen.

I've actually never seen anything like this, it's borderline alarming


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazon probably had a hacker breach.  Websites that deliver spam would love to get hold of Amazon's email database.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine is working fine


----------



## Eric the Scott (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems to be back.


----------

